# Enter the Pickle Puppies naming contest!



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Pickles and her 10 puppies were pulled by NRGRR from a high kill shelter. We have Golden Guardian names, which an individual can donate $100 to name a dog in our program. They will get updates and pictures throughout the time the dog is in foster care. Well, Pickles' Golden Guardian had chosen the name Pickles because a family member had ownership in Mt. Olive Pickles, that are produced here in NC. Since she came in with 10 puppies, they will all follow the pickle theme. Enter our contest (it's free!) for naming these puppies.

http://www.goldenrescuenc.org/picklespuppies.html


----------



## brandiwine (Nov 28, 2009)

Too cute! I love the theme.


----------

